# 922 SERVER Connection field



## kcolg30 (May 11, 2010)

These are three fields for the Broadband status.

DHCP
Server
Internet

My DHCP and Internet always show 'OK' occasionally the 'Server Connection' will say FAILED then without doing anything it will go back to 'OK' if I just let it sit at that screen. Two questions.

1. Is that normal? Have you people seen that?
2. Server Connection field, is that on DISH's side? For example if it shows FAILED and I have a good IP via my DHCP server running on my router and my connection shows 'OK' on the Internet field is the Server field DISH's issue if it shows up as 'FAILED'


----------



## garygaryj (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm not sure you gave enough information. Are there any other symptoms or lack of functionality? Are you getting all green OK's within seconds of touching the blue color button, but then, by staying on the screen too long, it is potentially cycling a test of the connection, perhaps? (To my knowledge, Dish doesn't provide details on what the box is actually doing when you leave the test page up. But you could call tech support and ask. Let us know if you find out. Perhaps someone else already has asked and will let us know.)

It might just be lack of a "keep alive" signal, and not much to worry about, if all else is fine in the way the unit is working.

Please give more info on how you are getting your internet to the 922 box, and please go into detail if it involves more than a wired ethernet Cat 5 connection to your cable or DSL modem.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

so what ? do you have real problem(s) with broadband functioning ?


----------

